# Porn thread removal strategy?



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Given the explosion in porn links and viral threads is there not something we can do?

Is there an option for registered users (perhaps more than 50 posts or so) to 'qurantine' a thread once seen.

It is then not accessible until checked by a moderator where by it is returned to the forum or deleted.

I don't know Php but suprised if this is not possible.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

A better way of verifying "new members" would sort it


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, it's getting quite bad over the last month or so..... not as bad as some forums though...... :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I applied a patch the other day, and it seems to have made it worse. Going to apply a variation on that now...

Such a pain in the preverbial

Jae


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is very bad to day every other post is porn or crap :evil:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

new, TOUGHER catptcha confirmation applied - in glorious colour now!

Jae


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

lets hope it works


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

me too, just deleted loads!!!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Jae said:


> I applied a patch the other day, and it seems to have made it worse. Going to apply a variation on that now...
> 
> Such a pain in the preverbial
> 
> Jae


I think that might possibly be a coincidence Jae. The sites I run that haven't yet been patched with the registration/post delay mod that I PM'd you about have had a marked increase in porn registrations in the past week or so.
The sites that *are* running this filter have had NO spams at all.
Did you try those? I found that the improved Captcha patches didn't do anything at all for me - the spambots must have an army of Captcha-crackers working out the codes... either that or there's a vulnerability elsewhere in the system. :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

they are no more me thinks! YAY, bloody YAY!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Jae said:


> they are no more me thinks! YAY, bloody YAY!


Hallelujah - nice one  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jae said:


> they are no more me thinks! YAY, bloody YAY!


...and thrice YAY 

Except there was one on here this morning (been removed now) :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

if you want hot sex to to a brothel


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

its not working, look at the post above :roll:


----------

